# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Vitape это первое приложение для отправки фоток в реал-тайме.

## Viyape

Как это работает - человек запускает приложение, открывается экран камеры, делается фотка и отправляется. Затем все кто подписан на этого человека, получают push-уведомление и у них открывается фотка, тем самым они видят чем занимается человек в этот момент. Идея достаточно простая и сервис благодаря этому быстро стал популярен. Скорее всего основная причина заинтересованности людей в этом приложении то, что можно показать мгновенно своим подписчикам (а это как правило друзья) простые моменты жизни. Т.к. фото не сохраняется ни в какую ленту и люди увидят его только один раз, то можно фотать все что угодно - например как завтракаешь, едешь за рулем или просто смешное лицо. 

Приложение сейчас доступно для iPhone 

https://itunes.apple.com/ru/app/vitape/id461381612?mt=8mzl.djrppkha.320x480-75.jpg

----------

